# Ablauf für Fertigteich



## Adenauer (3. Mai 2009)

Liebe Teichfreunde !

ich habe folgendes Problem :
Ich habe einen Fertigteich aus Kunststoff gekauft und möchte nun einen Ablauf mit einbauen . Es ist kein Ablauf oder ähnliches in der Schale vorgesehen !
Welche Materialen (Hersteller) neheme ich am Besten um einen Ablauf zu schaffen. Der Ablauf soll wenn ich ihn im Boden einbaue möglichst viel Dreck und Schlamm per Seib oder ähnlichem abhalten ! Da es ein Schwimmteich für unsere __ Enten werden soll ! Und wenn die am Tag (zu siebt) mehrmals da rein und raus laufen verdreckt das Wasser sehr schnell und ich muss das Wasser einmal pro Woche wechseln. Damit ich es nicht ausschaufeln muss dachte ich an einen fest installierten Ablauf ! Aber wer kann mir da hilfreiche Tips wegen 
des Material bz. Herstellers geben ?

Lieben Gruss
Robert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ablauf für Fertigteich*

Hallo Robert 

such mal hier http://www.koi-discount.de/ nach Bodenablauf  Den klebst du dann mit Innotec Adheseal ein und gut ist


----------



## Adenauer (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ablauf für Fertigteich*

Hallo Uwe !

Ich habe mich missverstaendlich ausgedrueckt . Ich suche einen Ablauf mit Leitungssystem .- Soll heissen Ich will das Wasser aus dem Teich direkt ableiten und zwar ca. 5m lang in einem Rohrsystem in der Erde . Nicht einfach in den Untergrund sickern lassen - damit nichts unterspült wird . Gruss Robert


----------



## scholzi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Ablauf für Fertigteich*

 Robert und :Willkommen2 im Forum
Uwe meinte das auch so wie du wolltest...
das ist der Bodenablauf
http://www.valenta-aquaristik.de/v_shop/bilder/produkte//37143_PF_Ablauf_01_A.jpg
und daran kannst du ein 110er KG-Rohr einkleben....
zB so..
http://www.richter-juergen.de/img1/tei-koiteichschema.gif

Dazwischen kannst du auch solch ein Zugschieber setzten!
http://www.koibonsai.de/Grafiken/Medienbibliothek/1130143390Zugschieber wechselbar.JPG

gibt es alles da


Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Hallo Robert
> 
> such mal hier http://www.koi-discount.de/ nach Bodenablauf  Den klebst du dann mit Innotec Adheseal ein und gut ist


----------

